# Egyptian Paralympians overcome popular disregard for their talents



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Broken sidewalks, buildings with high stairs, a lack of ramps or elevators and poor transportation services are not the only obstacles facing Egyptians with disabilities in their country.

Since Egypt first participated in the Olympics in 1928, it has earned a total of 26 medals. Since its first participation in the Paralympics, in 1972, it has won 128 medals and a worldwide ranking of 29. But while an Egyptian gold medalist in the Olympics receives huge media attention and around LE1 million from Egypt for their efforts, an Egyptian Paralympic gold medalist is awarded just LE200,000 and receives minimal attention, if any.

With a delegation of 36 in the Beijing Paralympics, Egyptian Paralympians returned with four gold, four silver and four bronze medals.


Clearing hurdles: Egyptian Paralympians overcome popular disregard for their talents | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

With English subs 

LivePulse: Egypt Paralympics - YouTube


----------

